# Gun ? for Canadians



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Are AR style rifles legal for hunting here?
There are some really sweet and accurate AR style varmint guns that would be awesome for that kind of hunting.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

As far as I know, the only limitation on AR style rifles is the magazine capacity. You are limited to 5 rounds, 30 is waaaay out. And of course, you want to be careful that it hasn't been converted to full auto by filing off the sear.... because then you are going to jail for a little while. 5-10 I believe. 


Also I believe there are barrel length /folding stock restrictions. Has to do with overall length, wouldn't want anyone to conceal one under their jacket. Don't know the details off hand, but if you are varmint hunting, you are probably shooting a heavy barrel/full stock configuration, correct? The AR can be an outstanding varmint gun, for sure.


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

I thought the whole line of AR style rifles were restricted


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

5 rounds for me would be plenty. Heck, just having 3 would be fine too. I've been seeing some of the groups that these guns can shoot in a varmint configuration and have been really impressed. They typically come in .223 and .204 too.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Tundra_Hawk2003 said:


> I thought the whole line of AR style rifles were restricted


I don't see why they would be, when you can buy chinese sks in just about any gun shop...here's a site in canada that sells parts:

http://www.marstar.ca/ac-AR-15/index.shtm

I believe they may be considered 'restricted' but not prohibited. As opposed to most long guns which are considered non-restricted. I'm not totally sure but I believe they are legal here.


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Twisted Canuck said:


> I don't see why they would be, when you can buy chinese sks in just about any gun shop...here's a site in canada that sells parts:
> 
> http://www.marstar.ca/ac-AR-15/index.shtm
> 
> I believe they may be considered 'restricted' but not prohibited. As opposed to most long guns which are considered non-restricted. I'm not totally sure but I believe they are legal here.


After the Lepine shootings, I thought all assault rifles were on the restricted list, if not banned from being imported. 
Personally, I don't want to have the neighbours sign off for the permit to have a restricted weapon... too much trouble. Main reason I got into archery


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Tundra_Hawk2003 said:


> After the Lepine shootings, I thought all assault rifles were on the restricted list, if not banned from being imported.
> Personally, I don't want to have the neighbours sign off for the permit to have a restricted weapon... too much trouble. Main reason I got into archery


if such were the case then every repeating firearm would be on the badboy list .... the thing that makes a rifle an assult rifle is its overall lenth / action(capible of firing more than 1 round per depression of trigger) and Magazine capacity. 

I know of a couple people with some ARs ...make a great Yote gun


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

What you boys and girls are experiencing here is called "The Social Restructuring of Canada" started back in 94, and the timetable is very clear. First they did away with "short" pistols...4" i think was the limit, and then it went to longer sidearms...the entire plan is laid out very clearly in an Order in Council back in 94...can't remember the genius that masterminded it, but before long, they will want the rifles and shotguns...nobody would listen back then...hope somebody comes to their senses soon.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Tundra_Hawk2003 said:


> After the Lepine shootings, I thought all assault rifles were on the restricted list, if not banned from being imported.
> Personally, I don't want to have the neighbours sign off for the permit to have a restricted weapon... too much trouble. Main reason I got into archery


The stupid bit about all that (besides anyone doing anything that evil to start with!), was that Lepine used a Ruger Mini 14 and when all the hand wringers passed laws to do away with assault type weapons in Canada, the Mini 14 didn't even classify as such...Good thing he didn't use a Ford Explorer to run anyone down, or they would have outlawed SUVs, Fords, V8 engines etc.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Can I hunt coyotes and vermin with an AR or not?
Sorry to be blunt but thats what I want to know.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

I think not...but call and ask.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

I think you can. check with your local CFO, he'll tell you what you need to know, wether it is restricted or non and such. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## motoman (Mar 30, 2007)

HI guys i can answer this. you can NOT hunt with an ar style firearm. they are on the restricted list. or any variant of it can only but used at authorized ranges. BUT there are some rifles that look just as mean as an ar 15 but are on the non restricted list. stag makes a few so does armalite there 108b is pretty close to what you want. i do know guns laws pretty well because i am part of a gun club and own restricted firearms.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Cool. Thank you. I don't want one because it is mean looking, just because they shoot awesome and can make for a really quick follow up shot. Wonder if they put a 'traditional' looking wood stock around an AR barreled action if that would make it no longer restricted. Valmet made a semi-auto rifle like that a few years back that was came in .308 only I think.


----------



## coaken (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ar*

These Ar's or varaints are all restricted so my not be used outside an approved (for restricted) range. 

Firearms Prescribed as Restricted
This list of restricted firearms specified in the December 1, 1998 Criminal Code regulations includes all firearms that have been restricted by a former Order in Council.

• The firearms of the designs commonly known as the High Standard Model 10, Series A shotgun and the High Standard Model 10, Series B shotgun, and any variants or modified versions of them.

• The firearm of the design commonly known as the M-16 rifle, and any variant or modified version of it, including the: 

Colt AR-15; 
Colt AR-15 SPI; 
Colt AR-15 Sporter; 
Colt AR-15 Collapsible Stock Model; 
Colt AR-15 A2; 
Colt AR-15 A2 Carbine; 
Colt AR-15 A2 Government Model Rifle; 
Colt AR-15 A2 Government Model Target Rifle; 
Colt AR-15 A2 Government Model Carbine; 
Colt AR-15 A2 Sporter II; 
Colt AR-15 A2 H-BAR; 
Colt AR-15 A2 Delta H-BAR; 
Colt AR-15 A2 Delta H-BAR Match; 
Colt AR-15 9mm Carbine; 
Armalite AR-15; 
AAI M15; 
AP74; 
EAC J-15; 
PWA Commando; 
SGW XM15A; 
SGW CAR-AR; 
SWD AR-15; and, 
Any 22 calibre rimfire variant, including the: 
Mitchell M-16A-1/22, 
Mitchell M-16/22, 
Mitchell CAR-15/22, and 
AP74 Auto Rifle. 

These are prohibited
Definition of a Prohibited Firearm
The Criminal Code states that a prohibited firearm is:

a rifle or shotgun that has been altered to make it less than 660 mm (26 inches) in overall length; 
a rifle or shotgun that has been altered to make the barrel length less than 457 mm (18 inches) where the overall firearm length is 660 mm (26 inches) or more; 
an automatic firearm and a converted automatic firearm; 
any firearm prescribed as prohibited. 

There are many people that hunt and target shoot with so called "black guns" that are considered legal and un- restricted in Canada.
A good source of info for any Canadian gun owner is

www.canadiangunnutz.com


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

Swissarms makes a few models which are legal as well as the 108M(? not certain of the model number). The Israeli issue service weapon is also legal...its called the Travor. Remingtons newest is still in the decision making process but as its almost certainly to be deemed a "variant"...

you can still use the Mini-14/30 if you want to attempt to hit the broad side of a barn. Volquartzen has their "evolution" rifle thats pricy but accurate.

personally I would go with a Swissarms black or green special...even a "blue star". these are all in .223 though so check your hunting regs......223 isn't legal to use for big game in all provinces.....

good luck...


----------



## coaken (Sep 8, 2005)

Just remember when you are wading through the regulations "It doesn't have to make sense, It's government policy" .... :zip:

Good luck!


----------

